# The Christmas Carol Quiz



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Each line below is a cryptic description of a commonly know Christmas Carol or song using more sophisticated words that basically mean ore represent the same thing. 
Example: Personal December Desire for Double Central Incisors.
All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth

1.	Approach Everyone Who is Steadfast

2.	Ecstasy Towards the Orb

3.	Hush, The Foretelling Spirits Harmonize

4.	Quiescent Nocturnal Period The Ascent of Apollo

5.	The Automatic Troika Originating Near 90 degrees N. Latitude

6.	The Primary Carol

7.	Embellish the Corridors

8.	Iâm Fantasizing Concerning a Bleached Yuletide

9.	I apprehended My Maternal Parent Osculating With A Corpulent, Unshaven, Male in Crimson

10.	Obese Personification Fabricated of Compressed Mounds of Minute Crystals

11.	During the Time Ovine Caretakers Supervised Their Charges Past Midnight.

12.	The Thing Manifested Itself at 12 Onset of a Transparent Day

13.	Asian Aristocratic Trio

14.	The Tatterdemalion Ebony Atmosphere

15.	The Coniferous Nativity

16.	What Offspring Abides Thus

17.	Removed in a Bovine Feeding Trough

18.	Creator, Cool It, You Jolly Male Homosapiens

19.	Valentino, The Roseate Proboscises Wapiti

20.	The Slight Percussionist Lad

21.	Father Christmas Approaches the Metropolis

22.	Seraphim We Aurally Detected in the Stratosphere

23.	Hey, Miniscule Urban Area Southwest of Jerusalem

24.	I Observed a Trio Of Vessels Approach the Harbor

25.	Tintinnabulation of Carillom

26.	Cold Geographical Area Deviod of Color

27.	Look Aqui. Obese Saint!

28.	Ditty of Nativity

29.	Azurely Sad December Day

30.	Three Times the Frozen Precipitation

31.	Extreme, Grand, Delightful Moment of Annual Expectations, Exhaultations, and Financial Woes

32.	One Sticky Gelatinous Planet

33.	Toscin Land Chunk

34.	Fun Miniature World

35.	Ungrown, Unshaven, Overweight Crimson Saint

36.	Obtain Personally Exuberant Minuscule December 25th

37.	Are Our Sound Sensors In Sync?

38.	Hard Fruit made Edible By Combustion

39.	Older Female Relative Who Became Aerodynamic Venison Roadkill

40.	Argentous Chimes

41.	Proceed & Narrate Gossip From a High Location

42.	Beware! A Group of Off-Key Strangers Approach

43.	3 Squared + 3 Yuletide Events

44.	Pledge to make a Domestic December Appearance

45.	Noisy Feet on the High Fastigium Surface

46.	Caballero Yuletide

47.	Possess 365 Yuletides

48.	Regal, Noble, and Virtuous Male of Bohemian Nobility

49.	The Good Old Days of Long Ago

50.	All of Us Request an Exhuberant December 25th for All


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

2. Joy to the World


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

39. "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer"


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

21. Santa Claus is coming to Town


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

30. Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

17. "Away in the Manger"
6. "First Noel"
19. "Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer"


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll take a stab. Don't have the foggiest clue on some of them... 

Each line below is a cryptic description of a commonly know Christmas Carol or song using more sophisticated words that basically mean ore represent the same thing. 
Example: Personal December Desire for Double Central Incisors.
All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth

1.	Approach Everyone Who is Steadfast *Come all Ye Faithful*

2.	Ecstasy Towards the Orb *Joy to the World*.

3.	Hush, The Foretelling Spirits Harmonize *Hark the Herald Angels Sing*

4.	Quiescent Nocturnal Period The Ascent of Apollo *Silent Night?*

5.	The Automatic Troika Originating Near 90 degrees N. Latitude 

6.	The Primary Carol

7.	Embellish the Corridors *Deck the Halls*

8.	Iâm Fantasizing Concerning a Bleached Yuletide *I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas*

9.	I apprehended My Maternal Parent Osculating With A Corpulent, Unshaven, Male in Crimson *Hehe. I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus*

10.	Obese Personification Fabricated of Compressed Mounds of Minute Crystals *Frosty the Snowman*

11.	During the Time Ovine Caretakers Supervised Their Charges Past Midnight.

12.	The Thing Manifested Itself at 12 Onset of a Transparent Day

13.	Asian Aristocratic Trio *We Three Kings of Orient are...*

14.	The Tatterdemalion Ebony Atmosphere

15.	The Coniferous Nativity

16.	What Offspring Abides Thus

17.	Removed in a Bovine Feeding Trough *Away in a Manger*

18.	Creator, Cool It, You Jolly Male Homosapiens * God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman*

19.	Valentino, The Roseate Proboscises Wapiti *Huh?*

20.	The Slight Percussionist Lad *Little Drummer Boy*

21.	Father Christmas Approaches the Metropolis *Santa Clause is Coming to Town*

22.	Seraphim We Aurally Detected in the Stratosphere *Angels we have heard on high*

23.	Hey, Miniscule Urban Area Southwest of Jerusalem * O Little Town of Bethlehem*

24.	I Observed a Trio Of Vessels Approach the Harbor * I saw three ships come sailing by*

25.	Tintinnabulation of Carillom

26.	Cold Geographical Area Deviod of Color

27.	Look Aqui. Obese Saint!

28.	Ditty of Nativity

29.	Azurely Sad December Day

30.	Three Times the Frozen Precipitation

31.	Extreme, Grand, Delightful Moment of Annual Expectations, Exhaultations, and Financial Woes

32.	One Sticky Gelatinous Planet

33.	Toscin Land Chunk

34.	Fun Miniature World

35.	Ungrown, Unshaven, Overweight Crimson Saint

36.	Obtain Personally Exuberant Minuscule December 25th

37.	Are Our Sound Sensors In Sync?

38.	Hard Fruit made Edible By Combustion

39.	Older Female Relative Who Became Aerodynamic Venison Roadkill *Grandma got run over by a reindeer*

40.	Argentous Chimes Silver Bells?

41.	Proceed & Narrate Gossip From a High Location *Go tell it on the mountain*

42.	Beware! A Group of Off-Key Strangers Approach *LOL! Here we come a-caroling*

43.	3 Squared + 3 Yuletide Events *12 days of Christmas*

44.	Pledge to make a Domestic December Appearance

45.	Noisy Feet on the High Fastigium Surface 

46.	Caballero Yuletide

47.	Possess 365 Yuletides

48.	Regal, Noble, and Virtuous Male of Bohemian Nobility

49.	The Good Old Days of Long Ago

50.	All of Us Request an Exhuberant December 25th for All *We wish you a Merry Christmas*


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

8. Dreaming of a White Christmas


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

19. Roudolf the red nosed reindeer


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

11. During the Time Ovine Caretakers Supervised Their Charges Past Midnight. *While Shepherd Watched Their Flock at Night* 

12. The Thing Manifested Itself at 12 Onset of a Transparent Day *It Came Upon a Midnight Clear* 

16. What Offspring Abides Thus *What Child is This?*


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

So far I'm only missing 16 out of 50...oops - 13 now


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

32. One Sticky Gelatinous Planet - Marshmallow World?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

38. Chest Nuts Roasting on an Open Fire


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

44. "I'll be Home by Christmas"


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

Karenrbw said:


> Each line below is a cryptic description of a commonly know Christmas Carol or song using more sophisticated words that basically mean ore represent the same thing.
> Example: Personal December Desire for Double Central Incisors.
> All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth
> 
> ...




Those are all I can think of right now...

I'm wondering which ones are Jolly Old Saint Nicholas and Here Comes Santa Claus


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

29. Azurely Sad December Day *Blue Christmas*

36. Obtain Personally Exuberant Minuscule December 25th *Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas*

38. Hard Fruit made Edible By Combustion *Chestnuts Roasting By an Open Fire/The Christmas Song*

40. Argentous Chimes *Silver Bells?*

44. Pledge to make a Domestic December Appearance *Iâll Be Home For Christmas*


----------



## Chandler (Jan 12, 2007)

1.	Approach Everyone Who is Steadfast - O Come All Ye Faithful

2.	Ecstasy Towards the Orb - Joy to the World

3.	Hush, The Foretelling Spirits Harmonize - Hark the Herald Angels Sing

7.	Embellish the Corridors - Deck the Halls

8.	Iâm Fantasizing Concerning a Bleached Yuletide - I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas

9.	I apprehended My Maternal Parent Osculating With A Corpulent, Unshaven, Male in Crimson - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus

10.	Obese Personification Fabricated of Compressed Mounds of Minute Crystals - Frosty the Snowman

11.	During the Time Ovine Caretakers Supervised Their Charges Past Midnight. - While Shepherds Watched Their Flocks by Night

12.	The Thing Manifested Itself at 12 Onset of a Transparent Day - It Came Upon a Midnight Clear

13.	Asian Aristocratic Trio - We Three Kings of Orient Are

15.	The Coniferous Nativity - O Christmas Tree

16.	What Offspring Abides Thus - What Child Is This

17.	Removed in a Bovine Feeding Trough - Away in a Manger

18.	Creator, Cool It, You Jolly Male Homosapiens - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen

20.	The Slight Percussionist Lad - Little Drummer Boy

21.	Father Christmas Approaches the Metropolis - Santa Claus is Coming to Town

22.	Seraphim We Aurally Detected in the Stratosphere - Angels We Have Heard on High

23.	Hey, Miniscule Urban Area Southwest of Jerusalem - Oh Little Town of Bethlehem

24.	I Observed a Trio Of Vessels Approach the Harbor - I Saw Three Ships Come Sailing In

27.	Look Aqui. Obese Saint! - Here Comes Santa Claus

28.	Ditty of Nativity - Christmas Song

29.	Azurely Sad December Day - Blue Christmas

30.	Three Times the Frozen Precipitation - Let it Snow. Let it Snow. Let it Snow.

36.	Obtain Personally Exuberant Minuscule December 25th - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas

37.	Are Our Sound Sensors In Sync? - Do You Hear What I Hear

39.	Older Female Relative Who Became Aerodynamic Venison Roadkill - Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer

40.	Argentous Chimes - Silver Bells

41.	Proceed & Narrate Gossip From a High Location - Go Tell It On the Mountain

44.	Pledge to make a Domestic December Appearance - I'll Be Home for Christmas

45.	Noisy Feet on the High Fastigium Surface - Up on the Rooftop Reindeer Pause

49.	The Good Old Days of Long Ago - Auld Lang Syne

50.	All of Us Request an Exhuberant December 25th for All - We Wish You a Merry Christmas


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Karenrbw said:


> Each line below is a cryptic description of a commonly know Christmas Carol or song using more sophisticated words that basically mean ore represent the same thing.
> Example: Personal December Desire for Double Central Incisors.
> All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth
> 
> ...


That's all I can come up with in a couple of minutes


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Dang, Chandler, you got em all!


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

No she didn't. Check the numbers. She listed the ones she knew.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone figured out number 5?

Oh, and I think # 46 is Cowboy Christmas, not Feliz Navidad.

Kathleen


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

You might be right. I was thinking of the disney cartoon "the three caballeros" and so went with Feliz Navidad.

Figure out #5? I can't even pronounce it!  What the heck is a troika?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

I think I have all of them except 5 and 47.


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

I keep thinking #47 is something like "Christmas all year long" but I can't remember the name of the song.

It'll come to me at 3am tonight, I'm sure...


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

troika - Russian for trio or horse drawn sled, or a folk dance


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

lynnabyrd said:


> I keep thinking #47 is something like "Christmas all year long" but I can't remember the name of the song.
> 
> It'll come to me at 3am tonight, I'm sure...


Think Muppet movies


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

RE: #5 Troika =threesome
90* N. Latitude= North Pole

So Automatic threesome orginating near the north pole???


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

If troika in this case is a sleigh and 90" is North pole, then maybe it's some song about Santa's Sleigh, but even if that's it, that one isn't that good.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

lynnabyrd said:


> I keep thinking #47 is something like "Christmas all year long" but I can't remember the name of the song.
> 
> It'll come to me at 3am tonight, I'm sure...


Christmas Every Day


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

What fun! I gotta try:

1. Approach Everyone Who is Steadfast 

2. Ecstasy Towards the Orb *Joy to the World*

3. Hush, The Foretelling Spirits Harmonize *Hark the Herald Angels Sing*

4. Quiescent Nocturnal Period The Ascent of Apollo *Silent Night*

5. The Automatic Troika Originating Near 90 degrees N. Latitude *Santa's Sleigh Coming from The North Pole*???

6. The Primary Carol *The First Noel*

7. Embellish the Corridors *Deck the Halls*

8. Iâm Fantasizing Concerning a Bleached Yuletide *I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas*

9. I apprehended My Maternal Parent Osculating With A Corpulent, Unshaven, Male in Crimson *I Saw Mama Kissing Santa Claus*

10. Obese Personification Fabricated of Compressed Mounds of Minute Crystals *Frosty the Snowman*

11. During the Time Ovine Caretakers Supervised Their Charges Past Midnight. *The Shepherds were tending their flocks * or something like that

12. The Thing Manifested Itself at 12 Onset of a Transparent Day *On a cold winter's night that was so bright * ???

13. Asian Aristocratic Trio *We Three Kings of Orient Are*

14. The Tatterdemalion Ebony Atmosphere 

15. The Coniferous Nativity *O' Christmas Tree* ?

16. What Offspring Abides Thus *What Child is This?*

17. Removed in a Bovine Feeding Trough *Lying in a manger*

18. Creator, Cool It, You Jolly Male Homosapiens 

19. Valentino, The Roseate Proboscises Wapiti *Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer*

20. The Slight Percussionist Lad *The Little Drummer Boy*

21. Father Christmas Approaches the Metropolis *Santa Claus is Coming to Town*

22. Seraphim We Aurally Detected in the Stratosphere *Angels we have heard on High*

23. Hey, Miniscule Urban Area Southwest of Jerusalem *O' Little Town of Bethlehem*

24. I Observed a Trio Of Vessels Approach the Harbor *I Saw Three Ships??*

25. Tintinnabulation of Carillom *Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells*

26. Cold Geographical Area Deviod of Color *The North Pole*

27. Look Aqui. Obese Saint!

28. Ditty of Nativity 

29. Azurely Sad December Day *I'll have a Blue Christmas without you*

30. Three Times the Frozen Precipitation *Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow*

31. Extreme, Grand, Delightful Moment of Annual Expectations, Exhaultations, and Financial Woes *Christmas Morning??*

32. One Sticky Gelatinous Planet *Candy Land*

33. Toscin Land Chunk 

34. Fun Miniature World 

35. Ungrown, Unshaven, Overweight Crimson Saint *Santa Claus*

36. Obtain Personally Exuberant Minuscule December 25th *I'm Gettin' Nuttin' for Christmas*

37. Are Our Sound Sensors In Sync? *Do you hear what I hear?*

38. Hard Fruit made Edible By Combustion *Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire*

39. Older Female Relative Who Became Aerodynamic Venison Roadkill *Grandma got run over by a Reindeer*

40. Argentous Chimes *Silver Bells*

41. Proceed & Narrate Gossip From a High Location *Go Tell It on a Mountain*

42. Beware! A Group of Off-Key Strangers Approach 

43. 3 Squared + 3 Yuletide Events *The Twelve Days of Christmas*

44. Pledge to make a Domestic December Appearance *I'll be Home for Christmas, you can count on me*

45. Noisy Feet on the High Fastigium Surface *Up on the Rooftop, Reindeer Paws*

46. Caballero Yuletide 

47. Possess 365 Yuletides *Have a Happy New Year!*

48. Regal, Noble, and Virtuous Male of Bohemian Nobility *Saint Nicholas*

49. The Good Old Days of Long Ago 

50. All of Us Request an Exhuberant December 25th for All *We Wish You a Merry Christmas!*

Still thinking...some of these are HARD! (I really need to be getting something done this morning! LOL)


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

1. Approach Everyone Who is Steadfast â *Oh, Come all Ye Faithful*

2. Ecstasy Towards the Orb â *Joy to the World*

3. Hush, The Foretelling Spirits Harmonize â *Hark the Herald Angels Sing*

4. Quiescent Nocturnal Period The Ascent of Apollo - *Silent Night*

5. The Automatic Troika Originating Near 90 degrees N. Latitude - *Sleigh Ride*

6. The Primary Carol â *The First Noel*

7. Embellish the Corridors â *Deck the Halls*

8. Iâm Fantasizing Concerning a Bleached Yuletide â *Iâm Dreaming of a White Christmas*

9. I apprehended My Maternal Parent Osculating With A Corpulent, Unshaven, Male in Crimson â *I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus*

10. Obese Personification Fabricated of Compressed Mounds of Minute Crystals â *Frosty the Snowman*

11. During the Time Ovine Caretakers Supervised Their Charges Past Midnight. â *While Shepards Watched Their Flock by Night*

12. The Thing Manifested Itself at 12 Onset of a Transparent Day â *It Came Upon a Midnight Clear * 

13. Asian Aristocratic Trio â *We Three Kings of Orient Are*

14. The Tatterdemalion Ebony Atmosphere â *O Holy Night*

15. The Coniferous Nativity â *O Christmas Tree (Tannenbaum)*

16. What Offspring Abides Thus â *Whose Child Is This?*

17. Removed in a Bovine Feeding Trough â *Away in a Manger * 

18. Creator, Cool It, You Jolly Male Homosapiens â *God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen*

19. Valentino, The Roseate Proboscises Wapiti â *Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer*

20. The Slight Percussionist Lad â *Little Drummer Boy*

21. Father Christmas Approaches the Metropolis â *Santa Claus is Coming to Town*

22. Seraphim We Aurally Detected in the Stratosphere â *Angels We have Heard on High*

23. Hey, Miniscule Urban Area Southwest of Jerusalem - *Oâ Little Town of Bethlehem*

24. I Observed a Trio Of Vessels Approach the Harbor â *I Saw Three Ships Come Sailing In*

25. Tintinnabulation of Carillom â *Jingle Bells*

26. Cold Geographical Area Deviod of Color - *Winter Wonderland*

27. Look Aqui. Obese Saint! â *Here Comes Santa Claus*

28. Ditty of Nativity â *Christmas Song*

29. Azurely Sad December Day â* Blue Christmas*

30. Three Times the Frozen Precipitation â *Let it Snow*

31. Extreme, Grand, Delightful Moment of Annual Expectations, Exhaultations, and Financial Woes - *It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year*

32. One Sticky Gelatinous Planet - *A Marshmellow World*

33. Toscin Land Chunk - *Jingle Bell Rock*

34. Fun Miniature World - *Toyland*

35. Ungrown, Unshaven, Overweight Crimson Saint - *Santa Baby*

36. Obtain Personally Exuberant Minuscule December 25th - *Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas*

37. Are Our Sound Sensors In Sync? - *Do You Hear What I Hear?*

38. Hard Fruit made Edible By Combustion â *Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire*

39. Older Female Relative Who Became Aerodynamic Venison Roadkill â *Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer * 

40. Argentous Chimes - *Silver Bells*

41. Proceed & Narrate Gossip From a High Location â *Go Tell it on the Mountain*

42. Beware! A Group of Off-Key Strangers Approach â *Here We Come AâWassiling * 

43. 3 Squared + 3 Yuletide Events â *12 Days of Christmas*

44. Pledge to make a Domestic December Appearance - *Iâll be Home for Christmas*

45. Noisy Feet on the High Fastigium Surface â *Up on the Rooftop*

46. Caballero Yuletide â *Christmas for Cowboys*

47. Possess 365 Yuletides - *Keep Christmas with You all Through the Year*

48. Regal, Noble, and Virtuous Male of Bohemian Nobility - *Good King Wenceslaus*

49. The Good Old Days of Long Ago - *Auld Lang Syne*

50. All of Us Request an Exhuberant December 25th for All â *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 29, 2007)

1.	Approach Everyone Who is Steadfast
O Come all Ye Faithful

2.	Ecstasy Towards the Orb
Joy to the World

3.	Hush, The Foretelling Spirits Harmonize
Hark, the Herald Angels Sing

4.	Quiescent Nocturnal Period The Ascent of Apollo
Silent Night, Holy Night

5.	The Automatic Troika Originating Near 90 degrees N. Latitude


6.	The Primary Carol
The First Noel

7.	Embellish the Corridors
Deck the Halls

8.	Iâm Fantasizing Concerning a Bleached Yuletide
I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas

9.	I apprehended My Maternal Parent Osculating With A Corpulent, Unshaven, Male in Crimson
I Caught Mommy Kissing Santa Claus

10.	Obese Personification Fabricated of Compressed Mounds of Minute Crystals
Frosty the Snowman

11.	During the Time Ovine Caretakers Supervised Their Charges Past Midnight.
While Shepherds Watch Their Flocks


12.	The Thing Manifested Itself at 12 Onset of a Transparent Day
It Came Upon a Midnight Clear

13.	Asian Aristocratic Trio
We Three Kings

14.	The Tatterdemalion Ebony Atmosphere

15.	The Coniferous Nativity
O Christmas Tree

16.	What Offspring Abides Thus
What Child is This?

17.	Removed in a Bovine Feeding Trough
Away in a Manger

18.	Creator, Cool It, You Jolly Male Homosapiens
God Rest, Ye Merry Gentlemen

19.	Valentino, The Roseate Proboscises Wapiti
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer

20.	The Slight Percussionist Lad
Little Drummer Boy

21.	Father Christmas Approaches the Metropolis
Santa Claus is Coming to Town

22.	Seraphim We Aurally Detected in the Stratosphere
Angels We Have Heard on High

23.	Hey, Miniscule Urban Area Southwest of Jerusalem
O Little Town of Bethlehem

24.	I Observed a Trio Of Vessels Approach the Harbor
I Saw Three Ships

25.	Tintinnabulation of Carillom
Jingle Bell Rock

26.	Cold Geographical Area Deviod of Color

27.	Look Aqui. Obese Saint!

28.	Ditty of Nativity

29.	Azurely Sad December Day
Blue Christmas

30.	Three Times the Frozen Precipitation
Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow!

31.	Extreme, Grand, Delightful Moment of Annual Expectations, Exhaultations, and Financial Woes

32.	One Sticky Gelatinous Planet

33.	Toscin Land Chunk

34.	Fun Miniature World

35.	Ungrown, Unshaven, Overweight Crimson Saint
Jolly Old Saint Nicklaus

36.	Obtain Personally Exuberant Minuscule December 25th
We Wish You a Merry Christmas

37.	Are Our Sound Sensors In Sync?
Do You Hear What I Hear?

38.	Hard Fruit made Edible By Combustion

39.	Older Female Relative Who Became Aerodynamic Venison Roadkill
Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer

40.	Argentous Chimes
Silver Bells

41.	Proceed & Narrate Gossip From a High Location
Go Tell it on the Mountain

42.	Beware! A Group of Off-Key Strangers Approach
Here We Come A-Caroling

43.	3 Squared + 3 Yuletide Events
The Twelve Days of Christmas

44.	Pledge to make a Domestic December Appearance
I'll be Home For Christmas

45.	Noisy Feet on the High Fastigium Surface

46.	Caballero Yuletide
Feliz Navidad

47.	Possess 365 Yuletides

48.	Regal, Noble, and Virtuous Male of Bohemian Nobility
Good King Wenceslas

49.	The Good Old Days of Long Ago

50.	All of Us Request an Exhuberant December 25th for All
Merry Christmas to all, and to all a Good Night
[/QUOTE]


Okay, I am tired now, lol! I think I wasted a whole half hour of my day on this... Thanks!  

Now I better find there is an answer key somewhere!


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 29, 2007)

Triana, very impressive!!! :dance: 

I'm glad I didn't look at yours, first. But now I look and see which ones I missed and go :doh: !


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

It took me all afternoon and evening yesterdayof letting them roll around in my head before I got them all...Talk about a wonderful wasting of my time!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Karnerbw?? are the ones listed on triana's list all correct?? IF not will you list them? Great Fun, I have gotten most of them Not sure about # 5, #33 and #48.. Thanks QB


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

1. O Come All Ye Faitful
11. While Shepherds Watched Their Flocks by Nigt
18. God Rest You Merry Gentlemen
28. The First Noel
46. Cowboy Christmas


----------



## Faustus (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, I'll bite.



Karenrbw said:


> Each line below is a cryptic description of a commonly know Christmas Carol or song using more sophisticated words that basically mean ore represent the same thing.
> Example: Personal December Desire for Double Central Incisors.
> All I Want for Christmas is My Two Front Teeth
> 
> ...


----------

